# Malden Narcotics Detective And Another Convicted In Conspiracy To Steal Cocaine



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Press Release*Source: U.S. Attorney

Malden Narcotics Detective And Another Convicted In Conspiracy To Steal Cocaine, Reports U.S. Attorney
Wednesday April 12, 6:16 pm ET

BOSTON, April 12 /PRNewswire/ -- A senior Malden Police Department narcotics detective and his co-conspirator, a former federal convict, were convicted today by a federal jury in an eight count indictment charging them with conspiring to distribute three kilograms of cocaine and related charges.

United States Attorney Michael J. Sullivan and June W. Stansbury, Special Agent in Charge of the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration in New England, announced that DAVID JORDAN, age 45, of 123 Spring Street in Stoneham, Massachusetts, and ANTHONY BUCCI, age 43, of 4 Upland Road, Wakefield, Massachusetts, were convicted of conspiracy to distribute and to possess with intent to distribute three kilograms of cocaine; possession with intent to distribute three kilograms of cocaine; and using or carrying a firearm during and in relation to a drug trafficking crime. JORDAN was also convicted of attempted witness tampering and three counts of making false statements to the DEA. BUCCI was also convicted of a second count of possession with intent to distribute cocaine which occurred five months after the conspiracy with JORDAN.

JORDAN and BUCCI, who had been on electronic bracelets at their respective homes during the pre-trial and trial proceedings, were immediately taken into the custody of the United States Marshals Service and held pending sentencing.

During the three week trial, the government presented evidence that in December 2003, JORDAN, BUCCI and two other men, Jon Minotti and Francis "Skeeter" Muolo, conspired to rob a Peabody cocaine dealer of 3 kilograms of cocaine on Christmas Eve morning 2003. The men executed the scheme by luring the drug dealer to the Malden Medical Center parking lot under the guise of a 3 kilogram drug sale, where JORDAN then arrived on the scene and blocked the dealer's vehicle with his own undercover car. While JORDAN identified himself as a police officer, and held a gun to the dealer's head, Minotti took the cocaine and fled into nearby woods. Muolo picked Minotti and the cocaine up on the other side of the woods and spirited them away from the scene. BUCCI, who was the instigator and leader of the operation, subsequently retrieved the cocaine from Minotti and Muolo, sold the cocaine and provided money to his co- conspirators. While JORDAN expected to be paid $30,000 for his role in the robbery, he ultimately received $15,000.

At the time of the robbery, a DEA Task Force was involved in a separate drug investigation and had a wiretap on the drug dealer's telephone. Shortly after the robbery, the DEA began an investigation of JORDAN and his associates. In the days following the robbery, JORDAN repeatedly lied to a DEA agent about what transpired in the Malden Medical Center parking lot, in attempt to cover-up his own involvement and the activities of Minotti, BUCCI and Muolo.

The day before his arrest, in May 2004, JORDAN was recorded by a co-conspirator acting at the direction of DEA. In that recording, Jordan urged his co-conspirator to lie to DEA agents, to tell another co-conspirator to keep his mouth shut, and to not cooperate with federal investigation. For this and other conduct, JORDAN was convicted of attempted witness tampering.

When BUCCI was arrested on May 20, 2004, officers found in his possession 91 grams of cocaine, two electronic scales, more than $6,000 in cash, and multiple cellular telephones. BUCCI was convicted separately for possession with intent to distribute cocaine for this conduct.

"David Jordan sold his badge for a cut of three kilograms of cocaine, and in the process betrayed everything a law enforcement officer stands for. He betrayed his oath to protect the citizens of Malden from drug dealers and armed robbers by becoming one himself -- and he misused his authority as an officer to help commit his crimes. His conduct represents an egregious violation of the trust and good will that honorable and hard working police have earned from their community," said U.S. Attorney Sullivan.

June Stansbury, DEA Special Agent in Charge said, "DEA is committed to taking investigations wherever they lead us -- in this case to a criminal drug dealing corrupt police officer. It is regrettable that the lure of drugs and dirty money tempt a very few in the profession, but make no mistake we treat criminals as they should be even if they are in possession of a badge."

BUCCI is scheduled for sentencing on September 18, 2006. JORDAN is scheduled for sentencing on September 19, 2006. The men face the following sentences:

JORDAN: Count 1 (drug trafficking conspiracy): mandatory minimum sentence of 5 years, and a maximum of 40 years and a $2 million fine; Count 2 (possession with intent to distribute): mandatory minimum sentence of 5 years, and a maximum of 40 years and a $2 million fine; Count 3 (use/carrying of firearm in furtherance of a drug trafficking conspiracy): mandatory minimum sentence of 5-7 years on and after any sentence imposed on any other count and a maximum of life, and a $250,000 fine; Count 4 (attempted witness tampering): a maximum of 10 years and a $250,000 fine; Count 6 (false statement): a maximum of 5 years and a $250,000 fine; Count 7 (false statement): a maximum of 5 years and a $250,000 fine; Count 8 (false statement): a maximum of 5 years and a $250,000 fine; BUCCI: Count 1 (drug trafficking conspiracy): mandatory minimum sentence of 10 years, and a maximum of life and a $4 million fine; Count 2 (possession with intent to distribute): mandatory minimum sentence of 10 years, and a maximum of life and a $4 million fine; Count 3 (use/carrying of firearm in furtherance of a drug trafficking conspiracy): mandatory minimum sentence of 5-7 years on and after any sentence imposed on any other count and a maximum of life, and a $250,000 fine; Count 5 (possession with intent to distribute): a maximum of 30 years and a $2 million fine.

The case was investigated by the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration and the Massachusetts State Police (including the Middlesex County District Attorney's Narcotics Unit), with the assistance of the U.S. Marshals Service, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, and the Stoneham, Everett and Revere Police Departments. It is being prosecuted by Assistant U.S. Attorneys John T. McNeil and S. Theodore Merritt in Sullivan's Public Corruption and Special Prosecutions Unit.

Source: U.S. Attorney


----------

